# Pics of my emersed stuff



## Gfish (2 Aug 2012)

This has been a very enjoyable project started end of feb. 
If I'm honest, there's been more thought gone into the tank and raft design than the plants. It really has been just a case of trying whatever I liked the look of from pond, house, garden and aquatic plants. A little read up and then give it a shot. I still feel there's alot to learn here. With success being hugely variable!

Here's my other tank with a different planting idea:-






I'm rather happy with the ivy I pulled from the garden fence  it wilted for a few days then came back strong and has sent out a good few leaves.
The Hygro Corymbosa continues to grow well at the back. It's massive now and I shall post more photos soon.


----------



## ghostsword (2 Aug 2012)

Looks really cool!! 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Alastair (2 Aug 2012)

How did you go about designing the raft Gish?? 
I'm looking to make a thin long one to plant emmersed bolbitus H along the back of my tank. 
I love the top tank. Really really cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfish (2 Aug 2012)

Cheers Luis 

Ok the raft design. Alistair, firstly I've tried bolbitus and got nowhere. I hope you do better and give me the secret.
The raft is made from closed cell foam. 3 Layers stuck together and shaped and cut:-












The cat litter came from my old tank and I placed the whole thing in the bath to arrange and silicone the stones in place to sink the raft and keep it level.
I've learnt a few things though and wish I'd fully trellised the front area, rather than just poke holes in it. But I've used moss scraped from the paving round the back of our house. This hides alot of the foreground and I've managed to grow Hydrocotyle from it. And watercress 
The wood is mounted and the raft was cut in two with the cut around the wood allowing free buoyancy.






I added the tree stump from my old 3 foot, fairly recently and I've a pond plant growing from the top of it. It was this tree stump I grew the huge corymbosa from that's now in the other tank. Had that plant a good couple of years now.


----------



## Alastair (2 Aug 2012)

Gfish said:
			
		

> Cheers Luis
> 
> Ok the raft design. Alistair, firstly I've tried bolbitus and got nowhere. I hope you do better and give me the secret.
> The raft is made from closed cell foam. 3 Layers stuck together and shaped and cut:-
> ...



Awesome info there mate thank you. Bummer about the bolbitus, I will give it a bloody good try, even if I do have to mist it every day. if not I'll get some bacopa to drape across it.
I have plenty of closed cell foam left( white unfortunately, so will need to maybe superglue some moss to it possibly to help cover it. 
Your emmersed section looks fantastic and love the trellis planter. 
Thanks for sharing the DIY piccies mate 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfish (11 Aug 2012)

That corymbosa just keeps getting bigger and better. How high can I grow it????  






How do I get it to flower??? Any suggestions????


----------



## darren636 (11 Aug 2012)

great display


----------



## ghostsword (11 Aug 2012)

High light..  and mist regularly. 

Do a trim a well, soon you will have buds.

It has small purple flowers.. 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## OllieNZ (12 Aug 2012)

That corymbosa looks good. It will get to 60cm or so, mine is planted in the substrate and grows out of the water. Its a pity I cant keep my tank open and hang my lights, kids eh......


----------



## Gfish (15 Aug 2012)

Thanks guys,

Ollie, don't you just tell your kids you'll chop their fingers off if they mess with your stuff??? Fear is good 

Luis, so if I chop it well, would you chop exactly halfway between the leaves or close to the top or the bottom of the stem between the leaf growths?
It's took so long to get this high, I'm reluctant to cut it. Would it grow back quicker you think?
Would it grow two new stems from each cut???

Cheers,

Gavin


----------



## Alastair (16 Aug 2012)

Ha ha I tell my little one exactly the same lol. Pleased to say she doesn't go near 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (16 Aug 2012)

you need to cut just above  a leaf node. The junction where the leaf meets the stem. Cutting half way will encourage die back and rot. Same goes for little fingers


----------



## Gfish (16 Aug 2012)

Haha! Cheers for that tip Darren 

And if it works for promoting growth on fingers, is it worth a shot elsewhere???
The wife could do with a bit more I'm sure lol


----------



## Alastair (16 Aug 2012)

Gfish said:
			
		

> Haha! Cheers for that tip Darren
> 
> And if it works for promoting growth on fingers, is it worth a shot elsewhere???
> The wife could do with a bit more I'm sure lol


----------



## OllieNZ (16 Aug 2012)

Gfish said:
			
		

> Thanks guys,
> 
> Ollie, don't you just tell your kids you'll chop their fingers off if they mess with your stuff??? Fear is good
> 
> ...



Lol unfortunately my eldest, who's 5, is severely autistic and loves water. Without the cover on I tend to find all sorts of toys swimming with the fishies. We even caught her with her swimsuit on, standing on toy boxes with a leg in the tank  .So cover stays for the moment.
Yes you will get  2 stems from each cut.


----------



## Gfish (16 Aug 2012)

Cheers gents, it's good to have a laugh


----------



## jack-rythm (31 Jan 2013)

looking great


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (31 Jan 2013)

How is this coming along? Would be nice to see an update please?


----------



## Gfish (31 Jan 2013)

Well I've since moved house, my tanks have been somewhat neglected and things are looking shabby. But, nothing's lost. Everything I have at the moment is preparation for something else. I've a massive emersed project to start fairly soon and I will no doubt use much of the plants I have in the two tanks shown here.
I've just took a pic of the 2ft where it's sitting now. No light other than from the window, and all the Hydrocotyle heads are reaching for the light. With more light it will take off again in a big way!


----------

